

Being Coachable - rafaelc
http://www.adventurista.com/2011/02/being-coachable.html

======
us
It's sad how many people I encounter that are so delusional as in they're in
Stage 1 and don't even know it and even after a very long period of time,
they're still there. It's like they can't even register they're not as smart
as they claim they are.

